# SSD 2.5 vs 3.5



## spearball

Does it make a different whether you use a 2.5 or 3.5 inch ssd drive in a computer. From what i understand, they have no moving parts so the 2.5 inch should be no different in performance as the 3.5 inch. Is this correct? 

Thanks


----------



## funkysnair

if they are the same spec then there should be no difference

size isnt everything hahahaha


----------



## diduknowthat

There's such thing as 3.5" SSDs?


----------



## robina_80

yeah


----------



## The_Other_One

I know most SSD drives are 2.5" but I have seen some (mostly older ones) that were 3.5".  But yeah, no difference.  Heck most of the larger ones now probably have the same guts in them as the 2.5" ones


----------



## ganzey

just make sure you dont buy a laptop 2.5 ssd, cause it mite have different connectors than a desktop version


----------



## The_Other_One

ganzey said:


> just make sure you dont buy a laptop 2.5 ssd, cause it mite have different connectors than a desktop version



Possible, but I doubt it.  All laptop drives I've seen have standard SATA plugs just as a desktop would.  Makes it much easier when testing laptop drives, rather than digging out those clunky 40-to-44 pin converters for IDE drives


----------



## spearball

All right thanks everyone. I can't wait to receive the drive and test it out. I ended up getting intels 80gb x25 2.5 inch sata drive. Either way, im sure its a LOT faster than the mechanical drive i have now.


----------



## ScottALot

Just FYI, OCZ is coming out with 3.5" SSDs with better memory controllers and MUCH larger capacities. I don't know if this will affect price.


----------

